# coding 6NR with 606



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

Hello guys
I have a BMW F30 of 11/2013 with the following equipment:
S606A Navigationssystem Business Navigation system Business
S698A Area-Code 2 für DVD Area-Code 2 for DVD
S6ALA BMW Live BMW Live
S6NHA Freisprecheinr. mit USB-Schnittstelle Hands-free with USB interface
S6UHA Traffic Information Traffic Information
I tried to connect my iphone with the original y cable but it doesn't work. Moreover the connecteddrive app says me that I need 6NR in order to use it.
Can I retrofit my idrive in order to get 6NR and 6NL?
If I would like to update my nav maps which version do I have to use?
thanks


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

SA 6NR is the BMW Apps. Here you have to buy a FSC from your dealer. But I think that's not really what you want. What you need is 6NL and that's easy to code.

For your navi system you should use the Move Europe. You can check your version: start navi, double right click with the idrive, scroll to version navigations system and there you can see which version you have (should be move europe 2-2013).

CU Oliver


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> SA 6NR is the BMW Apps. Here you have to buy a FSC from your dealer. But I think that's not really what you want. What you need is 6NL and that's easy to code.
> 
> ...


I'm a newbie so can you please tell me what is an FSC? Can you explain me how to code 6NL in an easy way? Thank you.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Code 6NL

Connect with E-Sys
Load VO activate and save it. Klick on edit
Now open the VO (with the +) to the the SALAPA-Elements. Klick on Salapa.
In the window below you can the list of SA. Delete 6NH and write 6NL. Confirm with the small button on the right side of the window.
Save by clicking on the disc symbol
Go back to coding
Read VCM
Klick on Cmbmedia (the folder himself, not the cafd) and press code
Do the same with HU_CIC

Done

FSC= in German Freischalt-Code. A special code from BMW to add functions like BMW Apps.

CU Oliver


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Code 6NL
> 
> ...


thank again for your reply. Can you tell what particular cable do i need to code and generate FSC? I downloaded EUROPE MOVE-1 mpas update and I insert the USB stick in my console. On the display appears a message that ask for the code to proceed with the installation. I think I have to connect my pc to the car and read the necessary informatio to generate the right FSC code. Is this right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fidelio959 said:


> thank again for your reply. Can you tell what particular cable do i need to code and generate FSC? I downloaded EUROPE MOVE-1 mpas update and I insert the USB stick in my console. On the display appears a message that ask for the code to proceed with the installation. I think I have to connect my pc to the car and read the necessary informatio to generate the right FSC code. Is this right?


PM sent.


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

@shawnsheridan I ordered the ENET cable and as soon as I get it I will try to code the 6NL function. I have a question: is there a way to know if my car have a combox media with enhanced BT? And where is it located? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fidelio959 said:


> @shawnsheridan I ordered the ENET cable and as soon as I get it I will try to code the 6NL function. I have a question: is there a way to know if my car have a combox media with enhanced BT? And where is it located? Thanks


Read car with E-Sys, and see if you have either HU_NBT Head Unit or standalone CMB_MEDIA module in your SVT.


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

ok I will try. It seems that everything concerning with audio-media and navigation system in BMW is very complex. I believed it was easier for me to improve my car but anytime I read a different treath my confusion getting higher.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fidelio959 said:


> ok I will try. It seems that everything concerning with audio-media and navigation system in BMW is very complex. I believed it was easier for me to improve my car but anytime I read a different treath my confusion getting higher.


It is always far wiser and cheaper to get car from factory with desired options.


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

I got my cable and tried to connect with swid reader but i got this message:
Starting...F-serie...
Ediabas version: 7.3.0
NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
Turn ignition ON. Try again! 
Any ideas how to solve it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fidelio959 said:


> I got my cable and tried to connect with swid reader but i got this message:
> Starting...F-serie...
> Ediabas version: 7.3.0
> NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
> ...


What are you using SWID Reader for in regard to 6NR?


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

I would like to try connection and extract fsc. I know this is not related to 6NR. But I think that if cannot communicate with swid reader I will also have problems with inpa and e-sys.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fidelio959 said:


> I would like to try connection and extract fsc. I know this is not related to 6NR. But I think that if cannot communicate with swid reader I will also have problems with inpa and e-sys.


No. E-Sys does not use EDIABAS, so E-Sys not have this problem.


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

Ok, I solved all the connections problems both with e-sys and swid reader. I'm finishing to download psdzdata and tonight I will try to code 6NL. Hope that everything will be alltright.


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

@shawnsheridan I would like to give my report about coding. I was able to activate 6NL in my car and I noticed that a new Bluetooth (audio) menu appeared on the device list. The problem is that I miss some necessary hardware since bluetooth will not work. I think it could be related to my HU that is CHAMP2 and not NBT or CIC. I roll back to default settings and bluetooth worked again. Any suggestion on how to improve my BT? Maybe I need a combox media hardware?
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fidelio959 said:


> @shawnsheridan I would like to give my report about coding. I was able to activate 6NL in my car and I noticed that a new Bluetooth (audio) menu appeared on the device list. The problem is that I miss some necessary hardware since bluetooth will not work. I think it could be related to my HU that is CHAMP2 and not NBT or CIC. I roll back to default settings and bluetooth worked again. Any suggestion on how to improve my BT? Maybe I need a combox media hardware?
> thanks


You can only have Enhanced Bluetooth (e.g. 6NL) if car has Combox (CMB_MEDIA) ECU.


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

I don't have CMB_MEDIA in my ECU. I only have HU_CHAMP2. Do you think I need a combox retrofit? Where is it located in car? I mean do you think it could be a work that every people can do?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fidelio959 said:


> I don't have CMB_MEDIA in my ECU. I only have HU_CHAMP2. Do you think I need a combox retrofit? Where is it located in car? I mean do you think it could be a work that every people can do?


You do not have Combox if you have no CMB_MEDIA in SVT. If you want EBT, you would need to retrofit it.


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

I think I will ask my dealer if they can do it. thanks


----------

